# Is it still possible to buy club collars?



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Is there anywhere left that still markets club colllars, as worn by Henry Cabot Lodge Jr. here:


----------



## Horace (Jan 7, 2004)

Have you tried the Brethren at 346? If not there, I'm at a loss to think who would carry anymore. Polo?

edit: P.S. Brooks calls (or called) it the "golf collar".


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Horace_
> 
> Have you tried the Brethren at 346? If not there, I'm at a loss to think who would carry anymore. Polo?


Yes, I suppose I'll have to go to the brick and mortar bretheren. Haven't been in about 5 years! I wouldn't be able to get them on order through the West Hartford store (if B2 should still carry them?)


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Polo cycles through a Club collar (with, and without, pin eyelets) every few years. Currently?


jamgood: better quality new clothing, never described as "Amazing", @ 60-90% off retail https://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZjamgoodQQhtZ-!


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

Brooks had them last year.

Some have been on ebay as closeouts.

Not sure about this year.

---------------------


Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Brooks has one in clearance right now, limited sizes.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by AlanC_
> 
> Brooks has one in clearance right now, limited sizes.


Hmm, was sort of hoping more for a white one like Mr. Lodge's


----------



## Vladimir Berkov (Apr 19, 2005)

I am going to order a club collar shirt from Jantzen. We'll see how it turns out...


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Vladimir Berkov_
> 
> I am going to order a club collar shirt from Jantzen. We'll see how it turns out...


Does Jantzen have a website? I've tried googling them and only find references to vintage swimwear.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

If you find a good source, please let me know. I wonder if Mercer might wish to add a club to their offerings. Cheers, Harris


----------



## Shirtmaven (Jan 2, 2004)

I make club collars for a number of my customers. Some with eyelets and some with out.

I made one right before christmas for a young guy who had me make him a red tarten plaid with white french cuff and white club collar with eyelets.

He looked sharp!

Carl

www.cego.com


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

The Brooks Brothers special order dress shirt program. You can have one made up in plain white "supima oxford" for $97.50 or plain white "80s 2-ply pinpoint" for $127.50, as described in many of the catalogues. Just choose Traditional fit, the Golf collar and Barrel cuff, a monogram if you want one, and you'll have essentially the same shirt as described in the Christmas 1985 catalogue: "Revival of an old Brooks favorite, our round Golf collar shirt can be worn with or without collar pin. Cut and made in our own USA workrooms of imported pinpoint cotton oxford. In blue or white. $46"

Adjusted for inflation, that $46 would be $82 today.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

The Brooks Brothers special order dress shirt program. You can have one made up in plain white "supima oxford" for $97.50 or plain white "80s 2-ply pinpoint" for $127.50, as described in many of the catalogues. Just choose Traditional fit, the Golf collar and Barrel cuff.... [/quote]

Last October, when Martin Greenfield put on his show at my local Brooks, I ordered five made-to-order shirts, one of which was a white oxford with golf/club collar, as described above. The others were button-down oxfords in patterns and non-standard solids. I tweaked the specifications a little, lengthening and widening the body, removing the pocket. You should get _something_ when you pay $97.50 for a $65.00 shirt.

In mid-January I emailed customer service to find find out what had happened to my six-eight week delivery. In response, Brooks sent me a canned email, and a few days later I received an apologetic call from someone local, but not specifically associated with my nearby store. The shirts would be rushed into production and would be delivered in a week. My salesman would call me when they were in the store. A couple weeks later, February now, I received a call that four of my shirts had arrived, excluding the one with the golf/club collar. The next day, I made the trip to the store.

Folded in bags, the four button-down collar shirts looked great, except peeking around edge of the fold was a pocket. I flipped over the first shirt and saw the spec sheet on the back. Body length and width were both marked "Standard." I pulled the shirt apart and compared the placket and side seem length with a stock oxford. Indeed, Brooks had delivered four stock sized shirts (based on the collar and sleeve measurements). The salesman compared the production specs with the hand-written orders taken by the district manager, who waited on me at the Golden Fleecing The factory did get the fabrics right. Had it not been for a special version of the collar label that featured "Makers" but omitted the size, I suggested, the shirts could have been put in stock. As it is, I imagine, they will languish in an outlet until they are cut up to make pocket squares.

The store manager promised to have the four shirts plus the undelivered fifth rushed through production, once again. I objected, "No. Let them take their time and make the shirts the way I ordered them." It's been a few weeks, now. But, then again, I'm still waiting to see the swatches of a black-and-white herringbone to be made to the measurements Martin Greenfield took the night I ordered the shirts.

"The whole thing is performance and prowess and feats of association. Why don't critics talk about those things - what a feat it was to turn that that way, and what a feat it was to remember that, to be reminded of that by this? Scoring. You've got to score." Robert Frost


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Very similar experience, ROI. But at least my local guy helped me out and saved me a bunch of time. After waiting 4 weeks he called me to say they would be unable to match the sleeve to yoke stripes. I was around $125 a shirt. I told them it wasn't worth it.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I admit that I've never actually tried the special order dress shirt program for the reason that I can't bring myself to pay 50% to 100% more and wait weeks for a shirt that, in the 1980s, I could have bought out of stock and taken home that day. Now it sounds like even the extra time and money still won't get you the shirt you want.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm about to commit heresy again: three years ago I bought two Polo-RL blue (pinpoint) club collar shirts. On sale (website) for around $55.00. I gotta say, I like 'em.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I'm about to commit heresy again: three years ago I bought two Polo-RL blue (pinpoint) club collar shirts. On sale (website) for around $55.00. I gotta say, I like 'em.
> 
> ...


Harking back to the "Polo's button-down collars are too short" discussion that arose from your last revelation about accepting Ralph into the inner sanctum of Trad: I, too, have had a couple Polo club collar shirts. One accepted a standard four-in-hand quite comfortably; the other's cape was so shallow it could conceal only the stringiest of narrow neckwear. Worse than the short points on some Polo shirt collars was (when they were made domestically by Ike or Morgantown) the back of the collar that wouldn't cover the tie.


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Appreciation of the club collar may be one of the characteristics that distinguishes hardcore trad from middle-of-the-road conservative.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by ROI_
> 
> Appreciation of the club collar may be one of the characteristics that distinguishes hardcore trad from middle-of-the-road conservative.


Agreed. It reveals one as a "true believer" []


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

I do have one, bought on ebay some time back, exactly my size, blue oxford cloth, with the Chipp label. No signs of wear; came in poly bag folded and pinned with heavy old pins. Obviously been in storage for some time because there was a brownish grey dust stain along the fold at the edge of the bag. It took me two launderings to remove it. If it hadn't been for that, I would have bought the identical shirt in white offered on ebay a few days later. 

I'm thinking about wearing it to my uncle's wedding next month.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I bought two from Ben Silver way back when (on sale)--blue pinpoint with white contrast collar, complete with holes for safety pin. Quite nice.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

I think that what you want is a detached collar. And I think you have to go to Budd of London. HCL clearly wore a shirt with a separate collar. the club collars of today are pale imitations.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

who is he standing with? Henry Luce?


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tom22_
> 
> who is he standing with? Henry Luce?


I believe it is John Foster Dulles, already ravaged with cancer


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tom22_
> 
> I think that what you want is a detached collar. And I think you have to go to Budd of London. HCL clearly wore a shirt with a separate collar. the club collars of today are pale imitations.


While I long to try the detachable collar, I would like to see if I look any good in a club collar first, and if $97.50 at B2 can get me just one white one to try out, I think that's a fair gamble. When I am out of school, if I can afford it in the early years of practice without parental assistance, I will then see what can be done about detachables. Unless your point is that this may be the last chance to own one that is detachable because Budd soon may stop their production.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah, you are right. (Odd how many really brilliant people from that era were the sons (and daughters) of China missionaries, and China born. For some reason I just read john Hersey's (China born) novel about the Protestant Missionaries in early 20th century China: The Call. Decent novel, incredible history. 

I still think that is an attached collar, possibly from Brooks in that era. But today available only in London. unless some of the mavens on this site know better.


----------



## tom22 (Feb 19, 2004)

Budd: hard to believe they are still around but who knows what the future holds. they used to have a shop in NYC in the 1950s for what that is worth.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Coolidge, if you go ahead with the B2 order, be sure to report back. I'd like to have a white one in addition to my blue one.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> Coolidge, if you go ahead with the B2 order, be sure to report back. I'd like to have a white one in addition to my blue one.


I went ahead and ordered the white one with the $97.50 fabric, standard 1 button barrel cuff, traditional fit, from the West Hartford store. We'll see how it goes. They claim it'll be in in 3 weeks.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Well then, I'm marking my calendar. I would have ordered exactly the same specs. I would really rather have it in the pinpoint, but I'm not convinced it's honestly worth $127. Plus ROI has been waiting since October for his club/golf collar oxford shirt, and that worries me.


----------



## Charley (Feb 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coolidge,

I posted this in a seperate thread, but thought it could fit in here also. For some more ideas on what was once available in collar styles, through the use of detachable collars, look at the examples that have been collected here:

Photos of so many styles of the detachable collars that I could not begin to count. When the designers were able to just focus on the collar, they can get some pretty refined shapes and options. Choose your shirt - then choose your collar.
Main Page:

Collar photos:

The site seems to be maintained by a lady in Alaska.


----------



## Allthingstrad (Jan 5, 2006)

Saw that they are selling tab collar shirts in the new B-squared catalogue (that arrived yesterday).

"Since it's a traditional, preppy look it's best if balanced by a relatively small four-in-hand knot." He sips his martini, recrossing his legs. "Next question?"


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

I tried the club collar in the mid 80s-solid white-as a frequent bow tie wearer-the button down or tennis collar suits bows better -mr Lodge to the contrary-nice look though.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coolidge, you're a brave soul. Please keep us up to date. If this works out well for you, I may have to follow suit--or shirt, in this case.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I just noticed tonight that Gordon Gekko wore a club collar too.


----------



## jml90 (Dec 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by crazyquik_
> 
> I just noticed tonight that Gordon Gekko wore a club collar too.


I only recall the Classic English Spread


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

Last Tuesday, 7 March, I wrote my tale of woe about made-to-order shirts at Brooks, one of which was a golf/club collar in white oxford. On Friday, I received a call from my local Brooks branch announcing that the replacement shipment had arrived. I picked it up on Sunday.

I can't say how many Brooks stores may still have their shoes stocked in stout blue boxes with little brass frames that hold a card bearing the style number and size. My five shirts were delivered in two similar, though larger, boxes with a handsome Brooks "Custom Made" logo on the lids and my name printed on a card in the brass frames. I wonder why the first, incorrect set was not delivered with the same packaging flourish.

A quick survey of fabrics and stylistic details on the shirts and their accompanying specification sheets revealed all to be in order. Popping one apart, I found, too, that the placket measured easily two inches longer than standard. Everything looked just right. 

For the closet voyeurs: Four of the shirts where modeled on the standard button-down oxford. They are a solid purple oxford, a solid peach oxford (both shades exactly right - though watch out for the green oxford, which looks too sour apple instead of tartan green), a pink, blue, and white broadly striped oxford, and a pink and white gingham check oxford. The last, of course, is the white oxford with golf/club collar that was the leaping-off point of my narrative. I cannot imagine a more refreshing, more right white shirt in the traditional canon.

The five-shirts-for-the-price-of-four promotion is coming around, again, in tandem with the spring special order clothing event. I'm a little irked, as others have mentioned, by having to pay a 50% premium for basic shirts that ought to be available in stock. Despite some very attractive, thoroughly Brooks-y patterns in the upper ranges, I'm skeptical about the value of buying 120s or finer counts in the Brooks make for $175 or more. Nonetheless, a golf/club collar on the blue-and-white university stripe oxford or blue end-on-end may justify a spring buy from the the oxfords or 100s.


"The whole thing is performance and prowess and feats of association. Why don't critics talk about those things - what a feat it was to turn that that way, and what a feat it was to remember that, to be reminded of that by this? Scoring. You've got to score." Robert Frost


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm thinking a yellow oxford with a white club collar might be worth it. Many, many years ago I saw a photo (in a flusser book?) of that shirt with a Red and Blue rep tie with a Navy Blazer and a yellow paisly patterned pocket square. Never forget it.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by jml90_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When Bud Fox pitches the idea to buy BlueStar to Gekko on the private jet, it looks like Fox is wearing a white club collar shirt.

Ironically, a few scenes later, when Fox confronts Gekko after hearing that BlueStar will be split up, Gekko is wearing a pink with (pinned!) white club collar and white French cuff shirt.

To my knowledge these are the only club collars in the movie.

"I create nothing, _I own_"
"Because its wreckable!"
"You're not niave enough to think we're living in a democracy are you?"

All famous Gekko quotes delivered while he's wearing the club collar.

If you have the movie, go towards the end. He is wearing a grey suit, with a pink shirt with white club collar.

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## 3 Button Bob (Nov 28, 2004)

I regulary order Robert Talbott club collar shirts in a wide variety of fabrics. I think they do an excellent job and they put the pin holes in them as well.

For Easter I have got a pink and blue stripe with white contrasting club collar.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

I see Shirtmaven already chimed in, I was going to recomend him rather than mail ordering from somewhere, even BB. Wouldnt be that much more money and its "your" shirt. It was BBs mid 90's quality that drove me to CEGO(Shirtmaven) and I havent looked back.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by tintin_
> 
> I'm thinking a yellow oxford with a white club collar might be worth it. Many, many years ago I saw a photo (in a flusser book?) of that shirt with a Red and Blue rep tie with a Navy Blazer and a yellow paisly patterned pocket square. Never forget it.


Tintin,
If you are anywhere near New York, Carl/CEGO/Shirtmaven has a roll of royal oxford in a wonderful yellow.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up. I'll email him for a sample. I'm in Phila a lot and can easily get up there.


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tintin_
> 
> I'm thinking a yellow oxford with a white club collar might be worth it. Many, many years ago I saw a photo (in a flusser book?) of that shirt with a Red and Blue rep tie with a Navy Blazer and a yellow paisly patterned pocket square. Never forget it.


Tintin,

The photo is from Clothes and the Man by Alan Flusser on page 169. It is the variation he shows with the DB Blue Blazer. The description is a follows: "Unwilling to ignore such a propitious opportunity for patterning, the blazer has now been mated with an oxford-stripe club-collared shirt, striped figured tie, and silk foulard handkerchief. Yellow is once again the accent color to heighten the interest of the buttons. The oxford cloth of the shirt and silk repp of the tie are historic fabrics that clearly wed the blazer to the classic tradition"

Max


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Fantastic...many thanks. Was that a yellow oxford stripe???


----------



## hmhill (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by tintin_
> 
> Fantastic...many thanks. Was that a yellow oxford stripe???


Yes, it is a yellow stripe oxford. This is the first time I have tried posting a photo, so if I make a mistake. My apologies.

Max


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

That's it! Man, it has been years since I saw that. I remember the collar was white. So much for memory. Hey, Cego. You got that fabric?


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Coolidge, you should have your shirt by now. Update?


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by rojo_
> 
> Coolidge, you should have your shirt by now. Update?


The moment of truth will arrive in about 20 minutes.

Over a week and a half late mind you---and I had to call THEM, but it is waiting for me in the West Hartford store.

I'll report back soon.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

The shirt is here.

After a 40 minute delay while they tried to find where they had put it in the store, the navy blue Brooks box emerged from the depths of the store-room.

It is white oxford cloth, the cheapest fabric that was offered. The collar is very well done, holds the pin nicely.

They conformed to my specifications of traditional fit, single button cuff, and no pocket.

Overall I am pleased, however, $97.50 seems pretty expensive for something that used to be a standard offering and takes 1.5 weeks more than the advertised 3 weeks to deliver, and 40 minutes to hunt down in the store itself.

The Federalist Society (I'm a member) at UConn Law is meeting with Justice Scalia, who is coming to speak at the school later that day, in downtown Hartford this Tuesday. I think the shirt will have it's maiden voyage then under an old "346" 3-button sack.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> The shirt is here.
> 
> ...


Federalist Society, eh?


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> The Federalist Society (I'm a member) at UConn Law is meeting with Justice Scalia, who is coming to speak at the school later that day, in downtown Hartford this Tuesday. I think the shirt will have it's maiden voyage then under an old "346" 3-button sack.


Justice Scalia is great about that. I'm at UVA and he recently met with our Fed. Soc. group during a trip to the Court in DC.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

This being somewhat related to this older thread I thought I'd post here rather than start a new thread. My impression from reading the archives is that detachable collars are ONLY available in England via Budd Shirtmakers or similar. Can someone confirm this? If detachable collars and the requisite collarless shirts were available here in America I'd be keen to try them.

How can we not have them? We have everything in America. 

Danny


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Danny said:


> This being somewhat related to this older thread I thought I'd post here rather than start a new thread. My impression from reading the archives is that detachable collars are ONLY available in England via Budd Shirtmakers or similar. Can someone confirm this? If detachable collars and the requisite collarless shirts were available here in America I'd be keen to try them.
> 
> How can we not have them? We have everything in America.
> 
> Danny


Il vous faut aller aux Anglais, mi amigo. But it's hunky-dory; they speak your lingo:

https://www.luke-eyres.co.uk/(cmcwpi55hka1veqpz0mecz3b)/Pages/ProductCatalog/SubCategoryPage.aspx

https://www.stanley-ley.co.uk/acatalog/

https://www.pakeman.co.uk/products.asp?cat=25

BTW, anyone who admires the detachable round-point collar should check out the new period flick "Miss Potter," about the author of "Peter Rabbit." Ewen Macgregor wears some really nice examples of the style.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Shirtmaven said:


> I make club collars for a number of my customers. Some with eyelets and some with out.
> 
> I made one right before christmas for a young guy who had me make him a red tarten plaid with white french cuff and white club collar with eyelets.
> 
> ...


I had Carl renew a couple of my patterned H&K shirts w/ white eyelet club collars and white double cuffs last year. They look superb. He did a really fine job.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*Polo*

has them right now, and had them in their autumn collections - Blue label. I saw them in Amsterdam and then later on in Paris. These were not specifically made out to be worn with tie pins.

Andrey


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

*club collar shirts*

Here's a source:


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Joining the club... again*

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55217&highlight=club+collar

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=49119&highlight=club+collar

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=48987&highlight=club+collar

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59629&highlight=club+collar

Once ski season is over, and I can devote some time to the site, I'll jump
into the fray more often. But since y'all seem to be talkin' about club
collars and also about detachable collars, I figured I'd better chime in
right away.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sorry*



Danny said:


> This being somewhat related to this older thread I thought I'd post here rather than start a new thread. My impression from reading the archives is that detachable collars are ONLY available in England via Budd Shirtmakers or similar. Can someone confirm this? If detachable collars and the requisite collarless shirts were available here in America I'd be keen to try them.
> 
> How can we not have them? We have everything in America.
> 
> Danny


You can get detachable collars here in America. Only problem is, you
can't purchase hard linnen collars here. You can buy paper collars,
you can buy celluloid fused to fabric collars, you can buy soft cotton
detachable collars, and you can find web sites telling you how to convert
a clorox bottle into a collar. You can find web sites from Universities in
Fairbanks that give a long history of detachable collars. You can find a
lot of interesting web sites about Sanford Cluett, J.C. Leyendecker, Troy
New York, Cluett Peabody and Co, Inc., and even Hannah Lord Montague.

The only thing you will not find, are traditional, hard collars made from
a stiff cotton/linnen blend.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Nice to hear from you again, D. Pihl. Hope you enjoy skiing and stay healthy!


----------



## Mattdeckard (Mar 11, 2004)

I do like the Brothers Brooks for for having this style available and ready made in their shops.
Renfaire 2006


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

*Lid*

Matt, is that hat an Art F. Custom?


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Mattdeckard said:


> I do like the Brothers Brooks for for having this style available and ready made in their shops.
> Renfaire 2006


I too welcomed the readdition of the BB "golf" (i.e., club) collar a few seasons ago in the Luxury shirt line, and own examples of all the RTW patterns they sold. I don't think they were a hit, however, as BB no longer carries them in the RTW range and at the Leesburg Corner BB outlet not long ago I saw a whole rack of the light blue and red striped ones with the white collar.

This is a shame, as I like the golf collar and had been hoping that BB would start carrying it in basic solids and stripes (preferably in regular-finish cottons) sometime soon.

That said, one can still get it MTM from BB, tho' the "Select" shirts, which start at about $100 even for basic oxford cloth, are not a good value. Of the MTM makers I've tried, Jantzen makes the best club collar. In fact, I have four on order. Now if I could just get them to answer any of the 20 emails I've sent begging for an order confirmation . . . .


----------



## agoldf (Jun 25, 2007)

AT Harris used to have the detachable cotton linnen collars. Every so often Neiman Marcus gets a shirt with a detachable collar. NM said they could order more from the vendor so long as they were dealing with them (I think it was Frederick Theak) they had Eton (for Bergdorfs) made a club collar a few year back (two button collar)


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Danny said:


> If detachable collars and the requisite collarless shirts were available here in America I'd be keen to try them. Danny


Did you ever get around to trying them?


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

Charley said:


> Coolidge,
> 
> I posted this in a seperate thread, but thought it could fit in here also. For some more ideas on what was once available in collar styles, through the use of detachable collars, look at the examples that have been collected here:
> ...The site seems to be maintained by a lady in Alaska.


Dr. Maginnis and I used to communicate via email back in the early 1990's. I've long since lost contact. Just now I noticed that she has added a few important additions to her , as well as some useful information on .


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Who do these look good on? 

Mystified,

EGF


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Club Collars: Check Out J. Press*

If you're still on the market for quality raditional dress shirts with club collars, check out page 2 of the Fall/Winter 2007 J. Press Brochure. Its a nice blue pinpoint with a contrasting white collar. I purchased two in February at their DC and am very pleased with them, although I'm am not keen that they have pockets. The salesman indicated they would be stocking more in the future, but have'nt been back to verify.

At $80.00, they are a good value when compared to Brooks' MTM equivalents. I had three made a few years back in blue, yellow and pink oxford without pocket and am pleased with them. They are significantly better than the trio I had made five years prior.

Good luck with your search. Let us know if you find any good off the shelf models.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I have the same Press blue with the white club collar. Lovely shirt, BUT caveat emptor: they are not pin-point OC, but simply a regular OC. I'm amazed that they've carried the same misnomer over to this year's catalogue from last.


----------

